# New Kayak Shirts from KarmaBe



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Karmabe*

Yo Finchalicious! I'll take two please.....please bring to Snowbird in January. :-D 

Good to see you getting the product out there girl! 

For those of you who haven't had the pleasure of meeting Shannon, she's one amazing young lady and clothing isn't the only thing she's good at. She's the ONLY retail shop employee in ALL the land to have participated in the ENTIRE HybridPedal ride this summer from Portland to SLC - that's the baja 1000 on a bike, and rumor has it she skis and paddles like a bad-mo-fo too! 

Karmabe is cool!

Mark


----------

